# Beginner Projects



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

So I'm not sure if this is the correct forum for this question but... What would you consider to be good starter projects for the beginner? Something that would incorporate various joining techniques, and cuts perhaps? Maybe something as simple as a box? Your thoughts and ideas on this subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, you are right. A box. As simple as it seems, boxes can be simple or involved. There are numerous joining techniques you could try. You could go simple or fancy.
.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Jewelry boxes are a good starter project. You can practice all different types of joinery, and make variations to each one. They don't take a lot of wood, and the ladies in your life will enjoy them. Start making them with half lap dado corners, then miters and lock miters. You can practice your box joints, and dovetails etc. Also a good way to practice your finishing skills without pissing up $800 of hardwood on a dining room table lol


----------



## jacksimpk (Jul 27, 2007)

Form also follows function. What do you need? My first project was a microwave cabinet for my wife. It wasn't especially pretty but it worked! Depends on tooling as well. I find that I did mostly cabinets (mostly cause I worked in a cabinet shop for 2 years while in college) and I'm just not getting more into working with solid wood. If you've got a table saw you might find building a small cabinet and easier starter project. You can hide a lot more hahaha.

Remember what makes a good wood worker is not whether you screw up or not. Its how you incorporate the screw up into the design so everyone things you meant to do it!

Good Luck


----------

